# iMac or PC



## raybro (Apr 27, 2003)

Hello out there in Mac land. I'm a PC guy (boo, hiss) that started out on a Mac about a hundred years ago and I have some questions about the current generation of iMac's. This may get a little windy, so please bear with me.

My brother-in-law, who is totally computer illiterate, has asked me to set him up with a system so he can browse on-line for stuff like medical info and various other things. He is a very curious sort, so I expect his interests will expand with time and usage. He currently expresses no interest in photography, video, games or the kind of things most of us get into. Time will tell. After looking at all factors, it seems to me starting him out on a Mac is a reasonable way to go.

Anyway, my main questions concern things that us PC guys have to stay up on... Antivirus progs, spyware tools, maintenace utilities, etc. You get the idea. I vaguely recall never having to deal with that stuff on my Mac, but I don't know if that is just a matter of evolution or the Mac's are still not particularly vulnerable. If I do need AV progs, are there free ones available for download like I can get for my PC. 

So what I'm looking for is some help in this evaluation relative to what I should to anticipate will need to be done over and above simple purchase of an iMac system. The one I'm looking at is the low end unit with a 17" LCD, 512MB Ram, 160GB HDD and 1.83GHz processor. It goes here for $999.00 (why don't they just say a grand).

I'd appreciate any input you care to give.

BTW... I'm aware one can get both Mac OS and PC windows installed in the iMac, but I'm trying to keep this as simple as possible.

Thanks... Raybro


----------



## Datalyss (Dec 8, 2005)

As a fellow PCer, my Mac knowledge is almost nada, but I'd say start here.


----------



## raybro (Apr 27, 2003)

Thanks Datalyss... 'preciate the link. Some interesting stuff there. Anyone have a list of "Favorite Utilities " for the Mac?

Raybro


----------



## Datalyss (Dec 8, 2005)

raybro said:


> Thanks Datalyss... 'preciate the link.


No prob. Glad to be of service.


----------



## mr pothead (Jul 17, 2007)

i need sum help i want to know if i should get a mac or a normal pc. i want it for gaming and for quite a vast music collection what is best for me keeping simplicity to the maximum


----------



## Skivvywaver (Mar 18, 2001)

If you want to game a PC is the best choice. Music can be done easily on both mediums. I have no Mac experience, but I do know gaming is best done on a PC. Game porting to the Mac environment is limited.


----------



## mr pothead (Jul 17, 2007)

what are the advantages and dis advantages of them both being the mac and pc if you would'nt mind expanding. and what is a signiture?


----------



## ThreeDee912 (Feb 11, 2006)

For gaming, you could always run Windows in Boot Camp. Buying a Mac is somewhat like buying a PC too.

Anyway, for Mac programs, I use:
Adium (great chat app based on gaim/Pidgin, $0)
MenuMeters (keep an eye on system ram, cpu, etc., $0)
MainMenu (basic maintenance app. don't really need it, but have it anyway, $0)
ClamXav (basic antivirus, not like there are any that affects Macs, $0)
Exposé (view all open windows at once, built-into OS X, $0)
Perian ('swiss-army knife' of video codecs for QuickTime, $0)
The Unarchiver (unzip, unrar, ungzip, untar, un7z, un-whatever, $0)
Transmission (lightweight but full-featured BitTorrent client, $0)
VLC (opens everything Perian and QuickTime can't, $0)

For everything else, there's MacUpdate.com


----------



## F1Technology (Jul 16, 2007)

I have a little experience in Macs. In general, your Macs are best used for graphics and design and video editing, stuff like that. Its just that alot of games just dont support the Mac OS. I do know that if you wich to be a little adventureous you can install Windows on a Mac. Most of my school mates did this for this exact reason. As for the software required, i cant remember off the top of my head, but it defiently is possible.
There are not alot of viruses out for macs just because that Mac users are in the minority and most of the virues are target at PC's.

A signature is a little quip/final word/saying that appears at the bottom of your post. Call it a calling card


----------



## VegasACF (May 27, 2005)

F1Technology said:


> I have a little experience in Macs. In general, your Macs are best used for graphics and design and video editing, stuff like that.


Don't forget music! These are, in fact, the only things that a Mac is good for.

I'm just kidding with you. It seems, though, that your information springs from an earlier era when what you have said would have been a bit closer to the truth. What you say _is_ still quite true--Macs do those things very well, but trying to pigeonhole the platform as _only_ able to do such things is a (mis)conception from bygone days.



F1Technology said:


> Its just that alot of games just dont support the Mac OS.


And a lot of games, the _better_ games _do_. What's more, every new Mac one gets today has the native ability to boot into Windows. That equates to _all_ the games that are currently playable on XP or Vista (whichever you install) being playable on your new Mac _plus_ anything that was released only on the Mac. There isn't a whole lot of that around, but what there is is generally a well-made game.

One more note on this: Sometimes the title will not be released on the Mac OS at the same time as the Windows release. This is a downside (if you really need the Mac version for some reason that escapes me), but, generally, if it's a good game and it sells well it will likely be ported to the Mac OS. The Half Life series is an exception to this, but it plays great running Windows on my MacBook Pro.

The same argument is made for software outside the gaming world: there just isn't any good software available for the Mac. This statement is equally inaccurate as the one about games.



F1Technology said:


> I do know that if you wich to be a little adventureous you can install Windows on a Mac. Most of my school mates did this for this exact reason. As for the software required, i cant remember off the top of my head, but it defiently is possible.


There's really nothing all that adventurous about it. All you need is to download Boot Camp from Apple (the next OS will have this built into it, mind you, but for now it's a free program), run the Boot Camp Assistant, which partitions your drive and creates a CD-R of drivers for the Mac's specific hardware (such as the built-in iSight camera), and prompts you to install Windows XP/Vista.

The software you need is Boot Camp. And an available installation of Windows.



F1Technology said:


> There are not alot of viruses out for macs just because that Mac users are in the minority and most of the virues are target at PC's.


This is true. When one's goal is as much damage to as many as possible the Mac's relatively small market share has been a nice thing. I recommend using _something_, just in case. The link to ClamXav in the post a couple above this is worth checking out. The price is right.

Depending on your use for Windows (if any), you may find that the addition of Parallels to your hard drive would be worthwhile. It allows Windows to run in parallel with the Mac OS (hence the name), so you can switch back and forth without rebooting. It works well.

But if there is some piece of software which is Windows-only and it needs access to the video card for generating 3D graphics you will need to be booted straight into Windows.


----------



## raybro (Apr 27, 2003)

Seems like my post has been hijacked. Oh well, that's life.

Raybro


----------



## Datalyss (Dec 8, 2005)

ThreeDee912 said:


> Buying a Mac is somewhat like buying a PC too.


Here's an interesting thought: a Mac _*is*_ a PC. Think about it. PC stands for Personal Computer, so the term PC can apply to _any_ computer that you use for yourself. Therefore, if you use a Mac for your own personal use, then it is a PC.


----------



## VegasACF (May 27, 2005)

raybro said:


> Seems like my post has been hijacked. Oh well, that's life.


If you'd read what appears directly above your last post your questions are answered. And the misconceptions that were given to you were refuted. Since you're not a Mac guy that information might prove useful to you.

No hijacking involved.


----------



## SoltoN (Jul 5, 2007)

VegasACF said:


> Depending on your use for Windows (if any), you may find that the addition of Parallels to your hard drive would be worthwhile. It allows Windows to run in parallel with the Mac OS (hence the name), so you can switch back and forth without rebooting. It works well.
> 
> But if there is some piece of software which is Windows-only and it needs access to the video card for generating 3D graphics you will need to be booted straight into Windows.


Actually, the latest version of parallels has access to the video card and supports Direct 3d and OpenGL games.

I've had no real issues running all the windows games on my macbook. (everything from Ultima Online to Counterstrike and Command and Conquer)


----------



## emoric (Jul 28, 2006)

mr pothead?


----------



## raybro (Apr 27, 2003)

ThreeDee912 said:


> For gaming, you could always run Windows in Boot Camp. Buying a Mac is somewhat like buying a PC too.
> 
> Anyway, for Mac programs, I use:
> Adium (great chat app based on gaim/Pidgin, $0)
> ...


Thanks ThreeDee912... That's the kind of stuff I was looking for.

Raybro


----------



## SoltoN (Jul 5, 2007)

here is a quick list I had made up a few months ago. It still applies today:

http://techbasic.net/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=158&Itemid=42


----------



## mr pothead (Jul 17, 2007)

can u upgrade things like graphics cards and sound cards with a mac just the same as with a pc?


----------



## VegasACF (May 27, 2005)

Depends on the machine.

I upgraded the video card on several of my Macs. And one of my Macs has a "sound card" that, everything included, cost over $10,000.00 (Pro Tools Mix | Plus System w/ a pair of 882 I/Os).


----------



## raybro (Apr 27, 2003)

My thanks to you also SoltoN... The more info the better. 

I use MS Office on my Windows PC pretty much as you describe (Word & Excel) and have one question. If a doument is genarated using Neo Office on a Mac, can it be opened and viewed/edited using MS Word on a PC running Windows? (He asks hopefully)  

Raybro


----------



## VegasACF (May 27, 2005)

raybro said:


> My thanks to you also SoltoN... The more info the better.
> 
> I use MS Office on my Windows PC pretty much as you describe (Word & Excel) and have one question. If a doument is genarated using Neo Office on a Mac, can it be opened and viewed/edited using MS Word on a PC running Windows? (He asks hopefully)
> 
> Raybro


If you save the file as MS-compatible, then yes. Otherwise it will be saved in a proprietary format. There is a rather lengthy listing of filetypes you can save as. Just pick the one that is appropriate.


----------



## SoltoN (Jul 5, 2007)

yes thats right, you can choose "file > save as > and select MS office format when you save the file. If you have a highly formated document ( borders, tables, images etc etc) then it may look slightly different in MS office than it does in Neo Office. Other than that, I actually prefer the look and feel of the spreadsheet in Neo Office compared to MS Office (Excel) 2004 for Mac.


----------



## dadsgravy (Feb 20, 2007)

well, personally I say get a mac. They are a ton of fun. I could go on all day about the reason to get a mac but it mostly comes down to personal choice. 
The only thing I would suggest is to not get the low end imac. That thing is crap! It is absolutely absurd to run a computer, let alone Tiger on 512mb of ram. I used to do tech support and the computers with 512mb of ram always had problems. pretty much they just ran slow or froze or crashed. If you spend the extra $200 you get a better graphics card, a dvd burner and 1gig of ram. 
If the extra $200 isn't an option, then get a windows pc with a gig of ram. You'll probably save a couple of bucks anyway. I think you still get more bang for your buck with a mac, but Dell is really starting to catch up pretty quick and offer some great features for less money.


----------



## 13MacUser (Jul 31, 2007)

> well, personally I say get a mac.


I'll second that. Get a Mac, install Boot Camp or Parallels desktop and Windows will work on your Mac as well as it does on PCs. You won't regret this, I tell you from my own experience - this is the best way to get the best of the two worlds:up:


----------



## robomatic (Nov 5, 2004)

I used to own Macs, quite liked 'em, went over to PCs by the turn of the Millenium, found them (at the time) a bit quicker on the internet, more fun to play with the insides of, and cheaper. And Apple as a company was pretty cynical and began to release some pretty short lived designs.

BUT, when a neighbor of mine wanted to invest in her first computer at the age of 70, I had no hesitation recommending she spend some money on a nice display (she's an artist) and a mini-Mac, the little paperback sized computer. We picked her out a nice Mouse and keyboard, and a camera and printer.

That was the way to go. None of the computers are dead simple anymore, but that little Mac package was good for her and her daughter, who'd been living with an out-of-date and buggy PC.


----------

